# Harysson Ad-Gür



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have found subject about Pike del Lupo Nero on this forum. You wrote your opinion about Pike del Lupo Nero. I can't post links because my post count must be 3 or greater but you can find this subject without me.

Harysson Ad-Gür is a son of Pike del Lupo Nero. What do you think about Harysson Ad-Gür?

I can't post links because my post count must be 3 or greater. So I can't post youtube video with Harysson Ad-Gür but you can find his video if you input next things in youtube. For example, "Jozef Adamuscin & Harysson Ad-Gür - B: 94 - FCI WM 2015" and "Jozef Adamuscin & Harysson Ad-Gür - B: 94 - FCI WM 2015"

What do you think about this dog?


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

I tried to edit my post but I can not do it. I do not know why. I wanted to add that you can find on youtube video "Jozef Adamuscin & Harysson Ad-Gür - C: 99 - FCI WM 2015". 

What do you like in this dog and what don't you like in this dog? I think that we do not have ideal dogs. Any dog has advantages and disadvantages. What advantages and disadvantages do you see in this dog?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice power coming into the blind. Excellent guarding all the way through the performance (I was watching his 96 from the WUSV). He is very clear when he transitions from biting to guarding. Some of this is training, but it has to also be there genetically. Very nice escape. He comes hammering through on the long bite. Only complaint is I would like to see a bit more fight during the drives. This is an excellent dog with an excellent handler. His structure could be better, but pictures can be deceiving. 

His dam is from a kennel known to produce extremely strong dogs.


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

lhczth, thank you for your answer.

What do you mean "extremely strong dogs"? They are extremely strong dogs in physics (health, power, etc) or they are extremely strong dogs in temperament (they are very "serious" dog, they can fight very easy with person in real situation, they are very dominant and very aggressive dogs, it not easy to handl them, etc.)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Very nice power coming into the blind. Excellent guarding all the way through the performance (I was watching his 96 from the WUSV). He is very clear when he transitions from biting to guarding. Some of this is training, but it has to also be there genetically. Very nice escape. He comes hammering through on the long bite. Only complaint is I would like to see a bit more fight during the drives.


Funny... I was watching his performance from the WUSV and thought the same thing... I liked him..


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

lhczth said:


> His dam is from a kennel known to produce extremely strong dogs.


I have found this kennel Chovatelská stanica | Vitajte - Willkommen - Welcome 
And I have found this "Sme chovateľská stanica zameraná na chov Nemeckých ovčiakov.Našim cielom je odchovávať zdravé,silné jedince s typickými vlastnosťami svojho plemena".

It's Slovak language. I used google translate and this is information from this kennel 

"We kennel focused on breeding German Shepherds. Our goal is to breed healthy, strong individuals with typical features of its breed".

We can see that they also wrote about "strong dogs" but I do not understand what that means.

Harysson Ad-Gür is from this kennel and this dog won FCI WC IPO 2015 (all breed) (http://www.fciwm2015.ch/english/). It will be interesting to know more about this dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very strong in temperament, not playing games.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think he is a good dog. Would I want pups out of him? No.


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Would I want pups out of him? No.


Why?


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

It's interesting that we had only 1 dog from Pike on WUSV 2015. It's Harysson Ad-Gür
WUSV 2015 Results

Some video:

1. Harryson AdGur, IPO 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCZckaCKmP0

2. Jozef Adamuscin & Harysson Ad-Gür - C: 99 - FCI WM 2015





3. Harryson AD-GUR kontrolák





Photos:
Jozef Adamuscin & Harysson Ad-Gür, winner of FCI IPO World Championship 2015 (all breeds, including Malinois)


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

amd12 said:


> Why?


To my eye he does not show the same power/intensity as his father or even the handler's previous dog Chris spod Lazov.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never cared for the videos I have seen of Pike, but he has definitely proven himself as a breeding dog. 

IMO, so we will have to agree to disagree, Hary shows much stronger guarding (including the h&B) and is much clearer in his transitions from biting to guarding. Both dogs have very fast long bites and hammer through the helper. Both have phenomenal training. Chris shows a bit more fight on the escape bite. Chris, though, is now in China so is lost to the breeding world. His last big trial in 2014 was not particularly memorable.


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Chris, though, is now in China so is lost to the breeding world.


Yes, I agree with you but we had some puppies when Chris was in Europe. For example maybe, Martina Ruzickova has pupp from Chris. 

Martina is a member of the Slovak team in IPO (2014 year)(you can find her in this link, she is from Slovakia)

http://fciwm2014.se/lag_eng.html

If I'm right maybe we will see some dogs from Chris in IPO later.

But if we talk about dogs it's important to talk about their health. For example, Faro Demin Dvor (father of Chris) has injury and can't compete now. I mean he has some problem with health. I mean he was top-sport dog only some years. He was unable performing more because of injuries with leg or something like that.

If we talk about sport dogs I want to see dog that can compete 8 years (mother and father too). And I don't want to see any problems with health this dog 8 years.

If we talk about Harysson Ad-Gür His mother (Prima ze Stribrneho) lived only 5 years. I don't know why she die so fast but I hope that this is not disease. If this is disease (cancer or something like that) this is not good.
Chovatelská stanica | In memoriam
Prima ze Stribrneho kamene ? working-dog

Do you know why Prima ze Stribrneho (moher of Harryson) lived only 5 years? Why did she die young?


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

You wrote some things about Chris. Chris won FCI World Championship IPO 2013 (all breeds, including Malinois). 

Martina is in the center (middle). I do not know exactly (sure), but maybe she has a puppy from Chris. Chris is a beauty working dog. We have a lot of puppies from Chris. Maybe some of them will show something in the IPO (maybe not).









Chris is a beauty working dog and he is world champion in IPO. It's not easy because we have a lot of Top Malinois. We have only 2 world champion in IPO (german shephers) for more than 10 years (Chris and Harysson Ad-Gür).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

" has injury and can't compete now. I mean he has some problem with health. I mean he was top-sport dog only some years. He was unable performing more because of injuries with leg or something like that"

an injury isn't genetic.


----------



## amd12 (Oct 9, 2015)

carmspack said:


> " has injury and can't compete now. I mean he has some problem with health. I mean he was top-sport dog only some years. He was unable performing more because of injuries with leg or something like that"
> 
> an injury isn't genetic.


Please imagine 2 players in soccer.

A. The first player. This player has injury but he can recover and play again. For example, Messi. He had a lot of injuries but recover and play again. Some people call these players "iron". Of course, Messi - it's not an iron player.


B. The second player. This player has injury and maybe second injury and he finish his career. For example, Robben. He is a genius player but he is always ill. Some people call these players "crystal". It's not joke. I saw game with him and commentator said "crystal player".

Sometimes isn't genetic but sometimes it's genetic. Some players are more "iron" and some players are more "crystal".

I see a lot of German Shepherds. You can train 1 years and it's ok. You can train 2 and 3 years and it's ok. But your dog gets injured (when dog is 4 years old) and you can not longer compete. Of course, you can try but your dog may get a new injury, and the situation will become even worse. Sometimes this is not genetic but sometimes this is "crystal" dog.

I'd like to see more "iron" dogs.

I think that this is one of the reason why people like Malinois. You can find more health Malinois (more iron dogs). Ok, your dog can has injury but this dog will recover and you dog will compete 5, 6, 7, 7, 8 years without big problem.

I read an article about military dogs in Afghanistan and some people wrote that Malinois has better health and they serve longer than German Shepherd in this country.

I'd like to see more health in working German Shepherd. I mean you has a dog and your dog can has injury but this will not stop her or his sport career 8 years.

So it's important to use real healthy dog in breeding. It's very important for working line. But for me health is ability to compete 8 years without problems with health. 

I read the instructions on how to use the working German Shepherd. This author wrote 10 or more rules. For example, "don't play with dog in Frisbee", etc. I mean if you will play in Frisbee your dog can has problem with back.

This author is a member of the national team in WUSV. It is a respected man. He competes with own WGS in WUSV and in FCI IPO World Championship (all breeds). 

I don't think that this is good. I'd like to see that If you have WGS you can do anything with your dog. Frisbee, etc. without any problem with back or something like that. That is why I would like to see more health in the Working German Shepherd. 

I know some people who have switched to the Malinois because they don't like to have a dog and compete with her or his only 3 or 4 years. It is important to think about the health of dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This was an interesting thread


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

holland said:


> This was an interesting thread


I second that.:thumbup:


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> To my eye he does not show the same power/intensity as his father or even the handler's previous dog Chris spod Lazov.



I agree. IMO, he's sporty dog. He can make some high score. Plus, Jozef is a smart trainer. Their OB is the top, but in protection, to me there's not enough power to beat Iron and Bolle. Actually, secondary OB in protection is better than any other dog in WUSV.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a very important point and distinction being made. I call it durability! Or resiliency etc. the breed has become so fragile that people won't even let their dogs jump in pickup for fear of this or that. I'm on board with his/her views on injury and genetic problems.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just spent a few days training with some Harryson progeny at a Josef seminar. All the dogs had nice drive and were strong.


----------

